

Ask HN: Theory of Computation (Online resources) - kang

Kindly include beginner level resources. But also the deep ones.
======
corey
ArsDigita University has a good set of lecture videos by Shai Siminson. He's a
great lecturer, and his Algorithms and Discrete Maths courses are also
available there.

<http://aduni.org/courses/theory/index.php?view=cw>

It's in crappy .rm format, but you can probably find the same content on
Google Video and Youtube.

